# SMOK G Priv local stock?



## Yiannaki (8/11/16)

Any vendors bringing these in? If so, what is the ETA?


----------



## Sir Vape (8/11/16)

Friday or sooner hopefully

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki (8/11/16)

Sir Vape said:


> Friday or sooner hopefully


Will you be getting all 3 colours?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (8/11/16)

First batch was only the black and red. Other colours to follow when they release them.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## ettiennedj (10/11/16)

@Sir Vape , any update on this and expected price?


----------

